# hope noones planning on flying.



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

Oops glad im not heading to any airports anytime soon.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8621407.stm


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

blimey all airports to shut at 11am. there saying if it came down to our level we would have to close all windows not even walk the dog the guy was saying.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 15, 2010)

Its a spooky story isnt it????

I was just watching the TV and they are talking about it on This Morning. I wonder where the cloud will land?


----------

